# 1942 simplex paratrooper bike



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2022)

Ultra rare military issue.. used during ww2  this was dropped out of b52 bomers during the war has the original motor in parts  there's a military id tag on motor motor matches tag..cool bike..


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 22, 2022)

It's a cool one. Does it  somehow fold up? Doesn't look like an air drop bike but I'm not an expert. Maybe used on bases? I've seen Cushmans used that way.   I do know the B-52 wasn't in service until the mid 50's.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 22, 2022)

Not that rare, was probably used on a military base and not in combat.The original 2 stroke motors werent very reliable, most Simplex bikes have had their motors replaced with a Briggs or other small engine. Bike was made in New Orleans, Louisiana.







n


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 25, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Ultra rare military issue.. used during ww2  this was dropped out of b52 bomers during the war has the original motor in parts  there's a military id tag on motor motor matches tag..cool bike..View attachment 1593534



Love it.  I'm restoring this year to early 1940's Simplex cycles.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 25, 2022)

kunzog said:


> Not that rare, was probably used on a military base and not in combat.The original 2 stroke motors werent very reliable, most Simplex bikes have had their motors replaced with a Briggs or other small engine. Bike was made in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree.  They also used by the USAF Maintenance crews..


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 25, 2022)

I have a book on this and I own two. The black and maroon one is 1936 (?) with a RX-80cc Honda engine and the other one (red and black) is 1960 (?) display model that has only a few show movement miles on the odometer.























The picture in the back of the red bike is when I put a Whizzer in the Smithsonian and there in their warehouse was (near it) was the first Service Cycle Simplex ever made.  The 2 strokes engines were slow and weak on purpose.  Almost all engines were out of balance by bad design and no two are alike because they kept trying to get it right.  Notice that the centrifugal clutch was in the last (red) bike and was unpopular because the crash bars and foot pad were taken off.  The Honda makes this a death machine but what a cool way to go. In a parade this is so stunning that at the end we have a mini show.  The picture of the girls is so old they they are now on their way to being doctors.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 25, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> It's a cool one. Does it  somehow fold up? Doesn't look like an air drop bike but I'm not an expert. Maybe used on bases? I've seen Cushmans used that way.   I do know the B-52 wasn't in service until the mid 50's.



Notice the big tank was put on for the army.  The bike tires on the maroon and black were prewar.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 25, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> Agree.  They also used by the USAF Maintenance crews..



In the Simplex history book, they were known to be WWII, Western Union--Your-kid-is-dead vehicles to save gas.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 25, 2022)

Stunning.    I need the head tube bearings, cups and handlebar nut.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 25, 2022)

My project.     Frame#1.  Both frames went for welding repair.  My guys did a great job for me.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 26, 2022)

Pretty sure It's ww2 I posted it on the simplex web site there was a a discussion on it..if the bike was still useful it would be used till it was obsolete..and they have info on it.... I'll post tag.. push start and balloon tires.. special breather aluminum light weight motor.. parts used indictive to the ww2 model . bicycle tires that was what was told to me at that site..


----------

